
Don't sacrifice - ajani
http://varun.io/post/dont-sacrifice
======
jmilinovich
Thanks for sharing, Varun. I do agree that we should only have one project at
a time but have a few points I don't see eye-to-eye with:

1) "Broadly speaking though, interests don't change much over time. They fade,
reappear, morph into something else; but mostly remain the same." \- - I think
interests do change profoundly based on what we experience and are exposed to.
I believe that the things we find interesting are rooted in our personality,
not the 'things' themselves.

2) At some point, you've got to know when to throw in the towel and move onto
something else. You're right in that shipping is always the most fulfilling
thing, but sometimes starting to walk down a path is the best way to realize
it isn't the right path to be on. Regrounding yourself in your core beliefs
(see 1) and figuring out what's next is the best way forward.

